# White Rock Decoys "Be A Nomad" 2011 Snow Goose Hunt GIVEAWAY



## WhiteRockDecoys

*White Rock Decoys "Be A Nomad" 2011 Guided Snow Goose Hunt GIVEAWAY!*

So here's the deal guys:

First, watch our new promo video to see the obvious advantages of White Rock Decoys over other decoy options available to snow goose hunters.






Second, as a way to kick off what promises to be one of the best conservation seasons in recent memory, White Rock Decoys is giving away a one day guided snow goose hunt in South Dakota in conjunction with Captain Jeff Wasley of Four Flyways Outfitters. Jeff is the epitome of a snow goose nomad and lives by the White Rock philosophy....moving on a daily basis, hunting hot fields everyday....and he lives and breaths snow geese! And it shows in his successes every year.

Check out http://www.fourflywaysoutfitters.com to learn more about Jeff and his guide operation.

Up your chances to win by entering 3 ways!

*1.* Reply to this post with a "This spring is gonna Rock!" and you're automatically entered.

*2.* Sign up on our websites giveaway and promotions page. http://www.whiterockdecoys.com/signup.html

*3.* "Like" White Rock Decoys on facebook. If you already "Like" us, you're already entered! http://www.facebook.com/whiterockdecoys

We'll dump all the entries in a big hat and randomly draw a name on Feb. 15th.

Here's the big kicker...If the winner is also a fan of White Rock Decoys on facebook, we'll up the prize to a TWO day hunt! http://www.facebook.com/whiterockdecoys

Two days....No strings attached, no further booking required (license, lodging, and ammo not included). Of course if you want to bring a friend, your kid, your dad, or get a group together, Four Flyways will be happy to accommodate. Available days will be up to Four Flyways Outfitters and you to work out, but Jeff said he can be flexible.

This spring is going to be awesome.....get out there, get muddy, and be a nomad!

Good luck!


----------



## PJ

This spring is going to Rock!


----------



## blhunter3

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## duckjunky

THIS SPRING IS GONNA ROCK!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## acduckhunt1382

This spring is gonna ROCK!!!


----------



## goose killer

The spring is gonna rock!


----------



## KEN W

"This spring is gonna Rock!"

Thanks for being a sponsor here. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## striped1

This spring is going to rock.


----------



## GKBassplayer

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## greatwhitehunter3

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## Andy Weber

"This spring in gunna rock!!"


----------



## Chuck Smith

This spring is going to rock!!! :beer:


----------



## HOBBES

This spring is gonna rock!


----------



## honker85

:rock: THIS SPRING IS GUNNA ROCK :rock:


----------



## bwfsh

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## Quack_Kills

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## WaterfowlWarrior

this spring is gonna rock


----------



## zwohl

"This spring is gonna Rock!".....Thanks guys!


----------



## the professor

This spring is gonna rock!


----------



## SiouxperDave25

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## teamflightstoppersND

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## mjschuette

"This spring is gonna Rock!"


----------



## snowgoosehunter

This Spring is Gunna ROCK!


----------



## bluebird

This spring is going to rock!!


----------



## allhunter

This spring is gonna Rock


----------



## fishermans

This spring is going to rock!

Thanks for supporting Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## take'em down

This Spring is gonna Rock!!


----------



## ckbeggs

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## charoldson

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## Brad Brockhouse

This spring is going to Rock!!!


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER

OH YEAH THIS SPRING IS DEFINATELY GOING TO ROCK, LOOK OUT BLUE!


----------



## pappyhat

This Spring Is Going To ROCK !!!!


----------



## Mnflatlander

This spring is going to ROCK!


----------



## jerrys

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## kansaskiller

this spring with rock get er done!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mntwinsfan

This spring is gonna rock!


----------



## mfd574

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## billcollector08

"this spring is gonna rock!"


----------



## ValleyCityHunter2008

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## knutson24

This spring is gonna rock!


----------



## Buck25

This spring is going to rock!


----------



## da30pointer67

THIS SPRING IS GOING TO ROCK!!!!!


----------



## jlsgeese

"This spring is gonna Rock!" :sniper:


----------



## Ref

This Spring is gonna ROCK!


----------



## jmdkx8

This spring is going to Rock!


----------



## collar boy

"This spring is gonna Rock!"


----------



## mnfowlhntr

"ThIs SpRiNg Is GoNnA rOcK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Horker23

This spring is going to rock!


----------



## bluebillguy

This spring is gonna Rock


----------



## waterfowl wingnut

This spring is going to ROCK! :sniper:


----------



## jeremy z

"ThIs SpRiNg Is GoNna RoCk"


----------



## timrod_6465

This spring is gonna rock!!!!!!


----------



## keenansnyder

I never win but...

THIS SPRING IS GONNA ROCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## duckdogsroc

this spring is gonna rock


----------



## makin' it rain

THIS SPRING IS GONNA ROCK!!!


----------



## duckman13

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## Nick Roehl

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## Cootshoot

This spring is gonna Rock!!

I hunted with Four Flyways Outfitters last spring and it was great. They have some pics from our hunt on their blog:

http://www.fourflywaysoutfitters.com/blog/?p=281


----------



## SnowSlammer

This spring is going to Rock!


----------



## JRinNE

"This spring is gonna Rock!"


----------



## qwakman

this spring is going to rock!


----------



## Firehunter

This spring is going to rock... hope so after last spring


----------



## snowhunter23

This Spring is gonna ROCK!!! :beer:


----------



## Goat

This spring is gonna rock!


----------



## kill em

This spring is gonna rock!! :rock:


----------



## bagsmasher

this spring is gonna rock


----------



## duckmander

"This spring is gonna Rock!"


----------



## makin it rain

This spring is gonna Rock!

Thanks for the opportunity


----------



## Get'em Up

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## jaw1990

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## cowaterfowler

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## Brent Morenz

THIS SPRING IS GONNA ROCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Niles Short

"this spring is going to rock"


----------



## Gleebryan

This spring is going to Rock!


----------



## FREIBS

"This spring is gonna Rock!"


----------



## poutpro

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## TheAnimalSlayer

This Spring is Gonna ROCK!!!!!!


----------



## 495hp

This spring is going to rock!


----------



## guthy_15

This spring is gonna ROCK!!!


----------



## buck&amp;duck

This spring is gonna Rock


----------



## bluegoose18

This spring is gonna Rock


----------



## wyogoose

This spring is gonna rock!


----------



## shae1986

This Spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## SX3

THIS SPRING IS GONNA ROCK.................... :bop:


----------



## shadowman

This spring is gonna ROCK!!! :beer:


----------



## devilmallard

This spring is gonna rock!


----------



## DonkeyCart

This spring is gonna ROCK!!!


----------



## hunte567

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## Tmax-4-

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## guppy

"This spring is gonna Rock!"


----------



## winchestersx3

THIS SPRING IS GONNA ROCK!!!! Thanks for the oppurtunity!!!!


----------



## BoB_25

This spring is going to Rock!


----------



## Guest

This spring is gonna rock!


----------



## Brandon Cattanach

this spring is gonna rock


----------



## walleyeguy28

THIS SPRING IS GONNA ROCK!


----------



## LETemLand

THIS SPRING IS GONNA ROCK


----------



## redhead2487

This spring is gonna Rock! :thumb:


----------



## Drundel

This spring is gonna Rock!

Thanks


----------



## huneryager50

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------



## pintail09

This spring is gonna rock.


----------



## bakewater5

this spring is gona rock


----------



## Gander_killer

"This spring is gonna Rock!" Really love the idea of these decoys!


----------



## BigA1

Oh YEAH -- "This spring is gonna Rock!"


----------



## sdgoosehunter16

Cant wait for this spring...Its gunna ROCK!!!


----------



## FrogMan

"This spring is gonna Rock!" 
Thanks for the great opportunity guys.


----------



## wtrfowl14

This spring is gonna Rock


----------



## greenhead17

This Spring Is Gonna Rock


----------



## INhonker1

THIS SPRINGS GONNA ROCK!!!!!


----------



## mikehaines70

this spring is gunna rock


----------



## cooncrazy

This spring is gonna rock! SD style!


----------



## Toxey

This spring is gonna ROCK!!! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## WidowMaker

This spring is gonna rock!!!


----------



## DonkeyCart

This Spring is gonna Rock!!!!

Thanks for the chance


----------



## dieyouduck

This spring is gonna Rock!


----------

